# How much food should I feed when puppy has diarrhea?



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I would give him the plain white rice, maybe half a cup or so to start mixed with a little chicken broth. Wait a few hours and see how he does. If the diarrhea persists a trip to the vet may be in order. 

Did he eat anything different or possibly get into the trash or something? Often it will clear up on the rice and broth if it is just something they ate.

Just read about the possible mouse. That would definitely cause an upset system, but no permanent damage. However mice may carry parasites, so you may want to take a stool sample to your vet later to have it checked for worms. Just to be on the safe side since you are not sure. In any case try the rice and if the diarrhea calms down keep him on the rice and chicken diet for 24 hours until his system settles down.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (May 25, 2009)

justmejanis

Thanks for the quick reply... I will cook up some rice now. I just realized I may not have white rice, will brown rice work?

Thanks
Tanya


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

It should be just fine. Start small, chicken broth and cooked chicken pieces (no salt added) are fine as well. Just don't offer too much this first feeding.....if he still has diarrhea there will be more to clean! Also no skin on the chicken and no fat. 

Sure hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## tatonka3a2 (May 25, 2009)

Can I use the canned chicken or is there too much "junk" in that? I do have chicken breasts in the freezer that I can take out and boil.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gonna give a bit of different advice here, sorry....
Don't feed him AT ALL during the day today. Just make sure he has free access to water. The best thing you can do is give his irritated system a rest.
Then, this evening, you can start him on a small amount (like 1/2 cup) of boiled rice with boiled chicken breast. Don't use the canned. The point of adding the boiled chicken breast is really only for flavor so he'll eat it. If he does okay on it, then go ahead and feed him a cup of it tomorrow morning for breakfast. If he's still okay, then for dinner tomorrow give him a cup of the rice mixture with about 1/4 cup of his regular kibble. The next day start cutting back on the rice mix and increasing his regular kibble. It should take you 4 or 5 days to get him back to the regular food.
If he seems lethargic, starts vomitting, refuses water, or seems to be getting worse, then a trip to the vet is in order.
Puppies love to do this to us! One of the biggest culprits is hunks of grass, like off the bottom of your mower....they think it's yummy but it really irritates their digestive systems.
Be sure to let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

we don't feed for 12 hours. Just water until the next poop or 12 is up. After that it's brown rice (which FYI target sells in microwave bags that are ready in 5 minutes in the frozen food section) and chicken. Sometimes if the tummy is really upset it's rice and chicken brooth, low sodium of course.

Keep with water as stated. Ice cubes make it more fun. Check the gums once in awhile as well.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for more replies...I read the last couple of threads too late. He already ate the rice. He last ate at 7pm last night, and had the rice mix about 9:30am. So he did go 12hrs with no food. 

I guess now wait and see. So should this 1/2 cup of rice be all that I feed him today?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry I was not sure when he had last eaten or had diarrhea last. Wait another 12 hours before feeding him again and keep a close eye on him.

My dogs have always done well with the rice/chicken so hopefully Ruger will be okay. No more food today, make sure he has water available.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (May 25, 2009)

A big thank you for everyones advice....I should have posted sooner but wasn't thinking about it. Ruger is just fine, in fact he was better that very evening. Thanks so much, the rice cleared everything right up!!


----------

